# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  xmas shock! (house gose up in flames)

## wweisben

My mate works on corrie set and knows whats going on i thought i would spill the beans!

a storyline that has not been reviled is.....

Gails house is set on fire but by who?????

- Its not the man who massarges toes he leaves on boxing day!

the person that done it will be reviled LATER ON IN 2006 in a huge storyline 

this an build up to the platt family exit next year gail & family will get back together with martin afte there house is burnt and they have no home they all leave to move to scotland. Gail and kids return late 2006 .

As this gose on 2006 is left open all year to a whodunit

(very basic plans but i can only go on what my amte said)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hmm...

----------


## Johnny Allen

Richard Hillman back from the dead?

----------


## TreyAtwood

This is so not tryue..im sorry but i cant believe any of that would happen, with all the divorces happening this christmases and break ups, im sure theu dont want to take the attention away from it with a storyline like this.

----------


## Trinity

All I can say is it is a real shame that they weren't all home when it happened.

----------


## CrazyLea

i dunno if this is true... soon find out.... 2 months to go  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## eastenders mad

sounds cool if it is true.

That maybe how Martin is leaving then.

----------


## Jade

Moving to Rumour Mill!!!

----------


## Gabby

Hmm i wonder if this is true.. I cant see it myself, but you never know!

----------


## Debs

dosent sound very true to me

----------


## chance

i thought martin had been axed?

----------


## Luna

Yeah me too i thought he was going to go away with that other mascott??? How can he get back together with gail if he isn't there?

----------


## Angeltigger

Well if it is True than you friends is NOT ment to be spead things about the soap as the bosses will want everything a serect... So that it is a surpise for us when we put on the TV

----------


## RealityGap

> All I can say is it is a real shame that they weren't all home when it happened.


LMAO - I totally agree with you!

----------


## brenda1971

I cant see this happening as the actor who plays martin was very bitter about being axed so i cant see him coming back.

----------


## gbnut

i think this is rubbish too as martin has left and i doubt he would come back

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i doubt if this will happen sounds good if it did though

----------


## samantha nixon

this would be good if it happens but tina o' brien has said no plans to take a break from the show and martins with the mascot

----------


## CORINNE

Is it not actually Gail's - the Platt's house that goes up in flames but in actual fact the chippy? When Cilla tries to deep fat fry the christmas turkey! Only they could plan something like that!

Sorry if this is posted or talked about elsewhere!!

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i dont think that sounds very true because i heard that martins leavign iwill have something to do with robyn the PE teacher.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i meant the gails house fire didnt sound believerable not the chippy!  sorry

----------


## Abbie

cool

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

errmmm are gail and martin getting back together?

and i dont see any problem with the martin thing as i think i read that gail and the kids return - not martin! (sorry if im wrong)

----------


## Penguin8191

no offence but doesnt really sound likely - soz if im wrong!

----------


## charlie_ocs

If it IS true then The Platts must have the worst luck ever.  Surely the Corrie bosses must think it's time they got a break and give another family in the street a big story line. Even for soapworld that would be unbelievable!!!

----------


## Abbie

it may not sound likeyly but i would like it to happen

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think it may may be  true and phil does it

----------


## alan45

it is not true Martin leaves to go to Liverpool with Robyn

----------


## Abbie

> i think it may may be  true and phil does it


yay  :Cheer:  sorry i just like this idea

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> it is not true Martin leaves to go to Liverpool with Robyn


Good riddance an' all.

----------


## alan45

> cool


Sorry but how can a fire be 'cool'  :Searchme:

----------


## samantha nixon

i was wondering that

----------


## big bro fan

will be a intresting storyline if it is true

----------


## Penguin8191

im not sure lol but it would be intersting

----------

